# Front Bumper group buy anyone?



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

anyone wanna have a group by maybe in December for that front bumper?

need 5-6 people $450 shipping will be free if we get over 1000 which we will if we get 3 people

serious people please


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am a dumbass


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

come on now man. calm down. that bumper is complete JDM styling with JDM quality as well. not to mention all the bumpers at nopi suck ass. and once you add in the shipping cost to a bumper from nopi, you're getting pretty close to 450 without the quality or good looks. i thought 450 was a good price.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

More of a dumbass


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ok, now i'm confused. why did you go and edit your first post? and why did you call yourself a dumbass a second time? fill me in here.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wut did he say on his first post?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

he went on to say that 450 was like rape or something when you get front bumpers from nopi for under like 300. and that's about all i remember about it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh. why do u feel like a dumbass? dumbass  j/k


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

At first I thought 450 was rape. I soon changed my mind especailly if that price is shipped


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

If its in December I'll be down for one


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

2 people yes


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

me 3


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i would but im goin full s13


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

let's hold this off for about a year..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

in a year why don't we just buy SR's then


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yes, that would be good. group buy on sr's


----------



## drowzyRB (Jul 2, 2003)

is anyone still going to go in for the group buy, if so i am interested.


----------



## drowzyRB (Jul 2, 2003)

is anyone still going to go in for the group buy, if so i am interested.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

double post, and i dun't think so anymore, need alot of people in on it, cuz this bumper is a bitch if ur gonna try to buy it urself.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

I thought you said 3? If its in december, Ill be down for it.

-Jake


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the more the better


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

We should get together a "pay by this date" date. That way we could sort the e-kids from the people who actually have 450 to spend on a bumper.

-Jake


----------

